# Looking for a bunny!! I live in Memphis, TN!!



## Kenziebug3207 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hey bunny lovers!! I am looking for a rabbit in Memphis, TN. I need it to be kind of small, but if it isn't still comment because I am still interested! If you have a shelter you recommend please tell me! I am saving up right now! We might be able to work out a place to meet if you want to meet half-way or something, I am sure we can work something out! If you would rather email me -(edited) - If you would rather text -(edited)
If you do text me, tell me first thing that you are responding to my RabbitsOnline post, please. I want a bunny so bad and I have done research for the past 6 months and checked out every bunny book my library has I promise you!! Thank you so much! Please try to help me out!
[Please send a private message if interested.]


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 17, 2020)

Not sure where this rescue is, but this one is in TN:


Bunny Rescue



Was wondering why you "need" it to be small. Smaller rabbits tend to have higher energy and so they need just as much space as a larger rabbit. 

Here's some further info on rabbit care:








Rabbits Indoors


Rabbits Indoors is all about showing what it is like to house rabbits indoors. Photos, videos and rabbit care tips show how neatly rabbits can be kept.



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 17, 2020)

I got Theo from this breeder in Memphis. I don't recommend getting a baby; instead, I suggest getting one of her rescued rabbits.

@Blue eyes, I have checked out that rescue in Nashville's website many times and I'm questionative about it. They never update their website. I would call to make sure they are a real rescue and are still up and running.


----------



## Kenziebug3207 (Nov 19, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Not sure where this rescue is, but this one is in TN:
> 
> 
> Bunny Rescue
> ...


My mom said I can only get one of it is small. I would like any kind but I am under certain conditions with my mom. I know that small bunnies and bigger bunnies can have the same energy levels but I guess my mom doesn’t. But I would rather follow her conditions and get a bunny then no bunny at all!! Thanks for the info, I will definitely read over it!


----------



## Shawnna (Nov 19, 2020)

I hope you fully understand bunnies are some work, cant just leave it in the back yard and check on it. I know it snows in Memphis, are you going to keep it indoors? Bunnies can live a long time when taken care of right and lots of attention and love. 

Here is a link for rescues Adopt a Pet - Tennessee Rabbit Shelters (Rabbit Shelters in TN) sorted by Name [Page 1 of 2]

And this one is on Facebook Log into Facebook


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 19, 2020)

Kenziebug3207 said:


> My mom said I can only get one of it is small. I know that small bunnies and bigger bunnies can have the same energy levels but I guess my mom doesn’t. But I would rather follow her conditions and get a bunny then no bunny at all!!



Bigger buns have_ less_ energy (typically) than small buns. The smaller ones are far more active and so they need plenty of space. Have you considered how your bunny will be housed? If your mother will only allow a small bun, does that also mean that she will insist that it stay inside a cage? Will the rabbit be allowed to run around in your room? everyday? 

Just checking based on what you've said. I know you really want a rabbit. But if the rabbit can't get daily exercise and be let out, it would not be fair to the rabbit to get one.

The website I linked above has plenty of photos of buns indoors (and not being messy/smelly). Maybe it would be helpful to let her see some of those pics and info.


----------



## Diane R (Nov 20, 2020)

Get your mum to have a look at this site: New to Rabbits


----------



## Kenziebug3207 (Nov 20, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Bigger buns have_ less_ energy (typically) than small buns. The smaller ones are far more active and so they need plenty of space. Have you considered how your bunny will be housed? If your mother will only allow a small bun, does that also mean that she will insist that it stay inside a cage? Will the rabbit be allowed to run around in your room? everyday?Just checking based on what you've said. I know you really want a rabbit. But if the rabbit can't get daily exercise and be let out, it would not be fair to the rabbit to get one.
> 
> The website I linked above has plenty of photos of buns indoors (and not being messy/smelly). Maybe it would be helpful to let her see some of those pics and info.


It would only be in a cage while I was at school and during the night. I want to get a cage similar to this one so the bunny has room to play when I am gone. It would probably be skinnier but longer. Does this look ok? The bun would be out in the mornings probably from 5:45 to 6:30 and then out from 3:45 to whenever I go to sleep which most of the time is 9. I want to make sure I am giving my rabbit a fair life. Does that sound sound like the rabbit would be out enough? Thank you for questioning me because I am now realizing that I don’t know as much as I thought I did.


----------



## Kenziebug3207 (Nov 20, 2020)

Shawnna said:


> I hope you fully understand bunnies are some work, cant just leave it in the back yard and check on it. I know it snows in Memphis, are you going to keep it indoors? Bunnies can live a long time when taken care of right and lots of attention and love.
> 
> Here is a link for rescues Adopt a Pet - Tennessee Rabbit Shelters (Rabbit Shelters in TN) sorted by Name [Page 1 of 2]
> 
> And this one is on Facebook Log into Facebook


Just FYI in Memphis TN last year it was around fifty degrees on Christmas Day. I am in eighth grade and I haven’t had a snow day since second. But yes my rabbit would be an indoor rabbit unless it is the perfect temperature and then I would set up a cage outside for the bun to play for a little while but only 30min to an hour.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 20, 2020)

I do not suggest taking your rabbit outside unless it has been vaccinated for RHDV2.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 20, 2020)

Kenziebug3207 said:


> .I want to get a cage similar to this one so the bunny has room to play when I am gone. It would probably be skinnier but longer. Does this look ok? Thank you for questioning me because I am now realizing that I don’t know as much as I thought I did.



Alright. A cage made from cube grids is fine and having it 2 grids wide instead of 3 is also fine. You'll want to start seeing where (in your area) you can buy the cube grids. You'll need to be sure that each grid has 9 squares across. Some of the grids in the packs from Target have just 5 or 8 squares across each grid. That means the square openings are too large and can trap a bunny's head. The grids with 9 squares have smaller (safe) openings.

Everything needs to be prepared for your bunny before you bring one home. The following page explains what needs to be made ready:








Bringing Your Rabbit Home


[ Tablet users, try the "web" version by clicking on "web" at the bottom of this page for a better, user-friendly format . ]



rabbitsindoors.weebly.com





On that page is a list like this:
So the time has finally arrived to bring your new rabbit home.

You've researched all about indoor rabbit *care*.
You've determined appropriate *housing* and *diet*.
You've prepared and *bunny-proofed* his daily exercise area.
And you've purchased all *needed supplies*.
When you see that section, be sure to click on each bold type on that list to get directed to that topic.


----------



## Shawnna (Nov 21, 2020)

Kenziebug3207 said:


> It would only be in a cage while I was at school and during the night. I want to get a cage similar to this one so the bunny has room to play when I am gone. It would probably be skinnier but longer. Does this look ok? The bun would be out in the mornings probably from 5:45 to 6:30 and then out from 3:45 to whenever I go to sleep which most of the time is 9. I want to make sure I am giving my rabbit a fair life. Does that sound sound like the rabbit would be out enough? Thank you for questioning me because I am now realizing that I don’t know as much as I thought I did.


Im just glad you are here learning from all these awesome bun lovers!


----------



## Shawnna (Nov 21, 2020)

Kenziebug3207 said:


> Just FYI in Memphis TN last year it was around fifty degrees on Christmas Day. I am in eighth grade and I haven’t had a snow day since second. But yes my rabbit would be an indoor rabbit unless it is the perfect temperature and then I would set up a cage outside for the bun to play for a little while but only 30min to an hour.


Wow last time I was there for xmas it was snowing like crazy!


----------



## Shawnna (Nov 29, 2020)

@Kenziebug3207 check this out Home | The Bunny Lady


----------

